# Texas House passed extreme gerrymandered GOP state House map at 3:30am last night



## notimp (Oct 14, 2021)

(from MotherJones: https://www.motherjones.com/author/ari-berman/)

Democracy Now report on it:


Where is a good old-fashioned Trump voter fraud call in telephone line, when you need it...


----------



## Hanafuda (Oct 16, 2021)

ah, the cat lady.


----------



## Xzi (Oct 16, 2021)

If Afghanistan's Taliban and Texas' state government switched places, would anyone really notice?

>Insert Spongebob Texas meme.


----------



## notimp (Oct 16, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> ah, the cat lady.


Cat lady in action:




If she goes the way of the dodo, I'll probably stop watching Democracy now, because she is in large part, what makes watching horrific news on the third world palpable... Dont know why, just is. You should see her swallowing down tears, and continuing with a news segment... Its, ... something...


----------



## The Catboy (Oct 19, 2021)

Gerrymandering is a serious issue all over the country but definitely seems worse in Red states


----------



## Dakitten (Oct 19, 2021)

Hanafuda said:


> ah, the cat lady.


Careful, bub, some of our best thread haunters is cats and/or ladies.


----------

